# Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?



## Fen_Rir442 (23. Oktober 2018)

*Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*

Wollte mal wissen, ob es schon Erfahrungswerte diesbezüglich gibt.
Schafft es ein Noctua D15 den 9900K bei 4,6 - 4,7 GHz all Core  soweit zu kühlen, dass es nicht kritisch wird, oder ist in dem Fall immer zwingend eine WaKü von Nöten?


----------



## royaldoom3 (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*

Schau dir mal das Video von der8auer an YouTube 

Er sagt, dass die CPU wohl schon im Stock zustand recht warm wird. Kritisch wird es nicht, aber die CPU kann schon so seine 90-95°C im 100% Bereich werden. Wieso erzählt der8auer im Video. Ist recht interessant


----------



## Abductee (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*

Im freien Boost ohne TDP-Limit: nein
Da hilft im übrigen auch keine 240er AiO.
Du kannst bei der Leistungsaufnahme aber die goldene Mitte nehmen, bzw. dich herantasten.
Ich würd mal 110W probieren und schaun wie hoch die Temperaturen klettern.


----------



## Duke711 (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*

Der Noctua D15 ist für solch eine hohe Wärmestromdichte schlicht und ergreifend nicht geeignet, siehe Video. Das hat übrigens auch nichts mit der Kühlleisung des Noctua D15 zu tun.  Denn für die deutlich höhere Wärmestromdichte werden andere Heatpipes benötigt.


----------



## Fen_Rir442 (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*

Gibt es überhaupt einen Luftkühler der auch nur ansatzweise dafür geeignet wäre? 
AIOs sind ja ebenso überfordert und als "Nichtbastler" fällt ne Custom WaKü flach. Schon ärgerlich


----------



## Govego (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*

da der noctua d15 einer der stärksten luftkühler auf dem markt ist lautet die antwort nein. das soll aber nicht heißen, dass dieser kühler vollkommen ungeeignet ist diesen prozessor zu kühlen. ich würde mich nur von dem gedanken verabschieden den prozessor zu übertackten. da der prozessor sowieso ohne ende strom zieht und sich dann von alleine übertacktet ist das auch gar nicht notwendig.

hol dir den prozessor und betreibe ihn in den von intel vorgegebenen spezifikationen und er wird dann auch nicht so ein hitzkopf. er ist dann trotzdem schnell genug für irgendwelche spiele


----------



## defender197899 (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*

hardware unboxed haben auch mit dem nd15 getestet und auch da reicht der Kühler nur  für max out of the Box  am besten ohne  Multicoreenhancement  und bei 95 W


----------



## drstoecker (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*

Ich würde auch vorab prüfen ob nicht ein z390 Board Vorraussetzung für die cpu ist. Evtl. Hilft auch uv.


----------



## 0ssi (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*



Fen_Rir442 schrieb:


> Schafft es ein Noctua D15 den 9900K bei 4,6 - 4,7 GHz all Core  soweit zu kühlen, dass es nicht kritisch wird, oder ist in dem Fall immer zwingend eine WaKü von Nöten?


Du kannst einen 9900K auch auf 5Ghz übertakten und mit einem 40€ Thermalright Macho kühlen.  Wichtig ist nur die Spannung nicht über 1,25V zu stellen und ein AVX Offset von -2 zu nutzen.
Zudem kommt es auf dein Gehäuse bzw. den Airflow an und wie viel Abwärme von der Grafikkarte zum CPU Kühler kommt. Mit High End Grafikkarte und Design Sauna wird es natürlich wärmer.

Guter Gehäuse Airflow:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inkubus (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*

Ich hatte vor den 9900k mit dem DarkRockPro4 zu kühlen. Ist der Noctua soviel besser?
Evtl. wenn es einen nicht zu starken Aufpreis im Januar bedeutet, werde ich mir die Advanced Edition von der8auer kaufen. 
Diese sollte ca. 8°C rausholen.


----------



## owned139 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*

Hab den 9900k mit einem NH-D15 und ja es reicht.
60-75°C.


----------



## Abductee (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*

Und dein eingestelltes Powerlimit?


----------



## owned139 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*

Gibt kein Powerlimit.


----------



## wtfNow (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*



Inkubus schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor den 9900k mit dem DarkRockPro4 zu kühlen. Ist der Noctua soviel besser?


Joa so 1-2°C und eben 6 statt 3 Jahre Garantie bzw. sehr guten Support falls man ein neues Befestigungskit für einen neuen Sockel braucht.
Ist nur die Frage, Optik oder Funktion?


----------



## solusvm (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*



owned139 schrieb:


> Hab den 9900k mit einem NH-D15 und ja es reicht.
> 60-75°C.



Unter Volllast? Ich hätte jetzt deutlich schlechtere Temperaturen erwartet. Aktuell habe ich den Noctua NH-D15 und einen i7 8700k mit 5 GHz bei 100% Last mit ca. 80 °C. Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die Advanced Edition von der8auer (die 5 GHz Version) unter der8auer Core i9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz - Advanced Edition derzeit lieferbar ist und überlege, diese CPU zu kaufen.

Hat zufällig irgendjemand schon die der8auer Version des i9 9900k und am besten zufällig auch einen NH-D15? Ich gehe nicht davon aus, aber man weiß ja nie. Mich würde interessieren, ob es überhaupt möglich wäre, diese Advanced Edition des i9 9900k von der8auer mit dem NH-D15 zu betreiben. Dem Video nach sind es ja 83 °C bei 4,8 GHz, was eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlimm wäre.


----------



## owned139 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*



solusvm schrieb:


> Unter Volllast? Ich hätte jetzt deutlich schlechtere Temperaturen erwartet. Aktuell habe ich den Noctua NH-D15 und einen i7 8700k mit 5 GHz bei 100% Last mit ca. 80 °C. Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die Advanced Edition von der8auer (die 5 GHz Version) unter der8auer Core i9-9900K @ 5,0 GHz - Advanced Edition derzeit lieferbar ist und überlege, diese CPU zu kaufen.


Ja unter Volllast, habs aber nur ein paar Minuten getestet. Der normale Workload ist nicht das Problem, sondern AVX. Unter AVX Last zieht das Teil ordentlich Saft und erzeugt auch ordentlich Abwärme.
Ohne negative AVX offset lande ich auch bei ~85°C Stock.


----------



## Inkubus (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*

Hier ein gutes Video bzgl. 9900k und Kühlung vom 8auer. (Ich hoffe das darf man so reinstellen?)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3038xe62gA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gruß


----------



## Duke711 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Reicht ein Noctua D15 für I9 9900K?*



Inkubus schrieb:


> Evtl. wenn es einen nicht zu starken Aufpreis im Januar bedeutet, werde ich mir die Advanced Edition von der8auer kaufen.
> Diese sollte ca. 8°C rausholen.



Oder auch nicht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...n-bringt-weitere-5-kelvin-13.html#post9566928


----------

